# I bumped my thread?????????



## Bflatter (May 28, 2009)

Apparently i "bumped my thread" 
I haven`t been on this forum long and am not familiar with the term "bump"

Can anyone explain please????


----------



## MyMartinTenor (Jul 23, 2008)

"bump" means to add something to a thread that has fallen down the list a ways in order to "bump" it back up to the top. Typically a bump post is something like "this is still available" or "anyone interested" or the like. If it doesn't add some detail, lower the price, add pictures, or do something else useful, simply popping it back up to keep it in eyesight is against the rules. Fairly common internet term (and rule) on forums like this.


----------



## Bflatter (May 28, 2009)

O right i see ok thanks


----------



## Enviroguy (Sep 1, 2006)

Chris S said:


> *Marketplace Rules and Regulations*
> 
> 1. When posting an item in the marketplace, you MUST provide the following information:
> 
> ...


But to go along with rule #2 above, "bumping" is replying directly after your own post in order to move it up the "New Posts" list so members will see it, view it and possibly respond to your item that you have for sale.

However, usually "Moving" and "Shaking" are allowed. As I remember it, "shaking" is where you add a forgotten detail or extra information. And "Moving" is when you lower the price or add value like free shipping. But of course, both of these can be abused too.

I think the best plan is try and use good judgment and respect. The marketplace here is not eBay. Instead, it's more like a swap meet among friends that you like and admire. Treat it that way and you will most likely not have any problems.


----------



## 14470 (May 14, 2004)

Go here for further (subversive) advice.


----------

